# Documenting Bear's Heartworm Treatment



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Sounds like Bear is in great hands.

Thanks for the reminder, Molly gets hers on the 22nd every month and i get an email from AKC reminder. I got that today too!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Wishing Bear a complete recovery and many years of happy, healthy life with you.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Wishing the bests for you Bear. Back in 2002 we adopted a heart worm positive golden retriever and named her Honey They shaved two spots on her hips and gavee her injction in one and kept her over night and gave her the other the next morning and I picked her up about 6:00 that night. I had borrow a large wire crate and set it up in the livignroom and she had to stay in it exceot being out to eat and go to the bathroom---on leash. At the time we had 2 1/2 year old golden litter mates , Hunter & KayCeeand 7 year old godlen, Buck. It was hard on Honey watching Hunter and KayCee play, but after 6 weeks, she tested negative and was set free. We had her 12 years and she had no ill effects from the worms or the treatment. When her chest was 4-rayed when she was about 4, my vet said her heart and lungs x-ray could be used to show what the perfect chest should look like. Lymphoma got her in 2014. The first picture is of Honey and KayCee. Honey is the light blond, and got her name bcaue myu hsuband said looked like she was made of spun honey.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I just saw this thread. Thank goodness Bear found you. Honey gets her pill every month on the 15th.


----------



## Searching Goldens (Jun 10, 2020)

3 goldens said:


> Wishing the bests for you Bear. Back in 2002 we adopted a heart worm positive golden retriever and named her Honey They shaved two spots on her hips and gavee her injction in one and kept her over night and gave her the other the next morning and I picked her up about 6:00 that night. I had borrow a large wire crate and set it up in the livignroom and she had to stay in it exceot being out to eat and go to the bathroom---on leash. At the time we had 2 1/2 year old golden litter mates , Hunter & KayCeeand 7 year old godlen, Buck. It was hard on Honey watching Hunter and KayCee play, but after 6 weeks, she tested negative and was set free. We had her 12 years and she had no ill effects from the worms or the treatment. When her chest was 4-rayed when she was about 4, my vet said her heart and lungs x-ray could be used to show what the perfect chest should look like. Lymphoma got her in 2014. The first picture is of Honey and KayCee. Honey is the light blond, and got her name bcaue myu hsuband said looked like she was made of spun honey.
> View attachment 877518
> View attachment 877519
> View attachment 877520


Aw, how beautiful! And what a perfect name!



Ivyacres said:


> I just saw this thread. Thank goodness Bear found you. Honey gets her pill every month on the 15th.


I'm glad he found me! He's such a good boy.

-

Bear goes back for his second heartworm treatment shot tomorrow. The following day he goes for his third shot. Hopefully that'll be enough to kill them all. I look forward to when he can go on walks!


A few days ago he saw a cicada fly past him. He followed it and leaped on it like a fox hunting a vole. Then there was a moment of crunching and the cicada was gone.  😂


----------



## Searching Goldens (Jun 10, 2020)

Bear got his second shot today! He did well for it and didn't seem as painful as last time (though this time he got his pain meds BEFORE the shot). Tomorrow he goes for the third (and hopefully final!) round. 

I also discovered a lump in his paw. They took X rays and it turns out that he was shot with a bb gun at some point. There's a bb pellet in his paw.  Poor guy had a rough life. He's happy now though (aside from the baths, lol).


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Poor Bear! but he's in good hands now!


----------



## Searching Goldens (Jun 10, 2020)

Sad day. Our almost 16 year old foster dachshund had to be put down. Fluid buildup around his heart.  Rest in peace to the spunkiest old blind dog I've ever met.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your spunky boy. Maybe cuddly time with Bear will help ease your sorrow.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ah, I'm sorry to hear that. Sending hugs.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

So sorry to hear that ): Run free little one


----------



## Searching Goldens (Jun 10, 2020)

Bear is doing well. Only two and a half more weeks of bed rest! He got a jacket.


----------

